# This might be a silly request..... But



## Browniebi (Mar 15, 2018)

Is there any charts or websites that show what edible mushrooms are in Ohio during what months? 

So like something detailing each month and each fungus available during that time frame.... My daughter is doing a research paper on edible fungus, and all I know about are morels.... So I'm not much help..... 

I did find quote a bit of info just using a quick Google search but I wanted to ask you all since you tend to be pretty educated on this topic. 

Any info you can point me to is good info. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

https://ohiomushroomsociety.wordpress.com/

*Ohio Mushroom Society*T
They have approximately bi-monthly newsletters, online, which may help your daughter compile her data for the school project. Their archives show to go back 6 years. Best of luck.


----------



## Browniebi (Mar 15, 2018)

Man that is 100% what she needed for part 3 or 4 of her report.... She was needing something that shows trends of dates and certain times or the year....going back 6 years will be perfect. Thank you so much....

My daughter is probably whipping through the internet finding all her info in 15 minutes ... Lol Here I am spending days to just find 1 article... High school kids are so much further advanced that adults when it comes to research on the web it's not even funny. 

Thanks again sb.... I'm sure she will use that site for sure


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

sb said:


> https://ohiomushroomsociety.wordpress.com/
> 
> *Ohio Mushroom Society*T
> They have approximately bi-monthly newsletters, online, which may help your daughter compile her data for the school project. Their archives show to go back 6 years. Best of luck.


Have they just done this recently? This was a question I raised a few years ago. Then, hanging around on message boards you kind of get a clue, but that doesn't help much when there's a deadline looming!


----------

